# what can i put in a 10 gallon with an african clawed frog



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

so for a bout a month my full grown african clawed frog has been in his small 5 gallon all by himself and i used to have him in a 10 till i had to move my pictus catfish in it..but this weekend i was hopeing to go to my local flea market and buying a 10 or 20 gallon since they will sell for 5-10 bucksfor my frog but i wanted something to go in the tank with him..he loves company and i would get a 20 gallon and get another clawed frog but i cant find them anywhere.. any suggestions on what i could keep with him?

P.S. he already ate a big crayfish that was in my tank he attacks and will eat anythinbg he can get a hold of


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

plecosrawesome said:


> P.S. he already ate a big crayfish that was in my tank he attacks and will eat anythinbg he can get a hold of


I would say that this seriously limits your choices to maybe another frog and that is it. I didn't think they were that way.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

hes crazy the only thing he was cool with was a pleco everything else he tries eating i guess i'll try to get another frog but i cant find any in any of my LFS


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah, if he's eating fish, I would only put him in with another African Clawed. Maybe your LFS can order you one in. (I go to Big Als and they say they can order stuff in when you ask them).

He needs to be in a 10g minimum. 5g is way too small for him. If you do get a second frog, they will need to be in a 20g minimum, (larger is always better). Long tanks seem to be better for these frogs.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

There's precious little you can safely put in with an African Clawed Frog. They get large (8-9" in length is not unheard of) and have voracious appetites; they'll eat anything they can fit in their mouths, and you'd be surprised what they can shovel in there.

I'd recommend keeping just him in that aquarium, and setting up another aquarium if you want to keep anything else.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Some people recommend large snails. Even if you got another frog you'd want to make sure it wasn't too much smaller or he might eat it. You could try advertising that you want another frog or asking around in fish stores if they have had any returns. People get them by mistake, thinking they are dwarfs and only realize what they have when they get big and eat all the fish in the tank so there might be some one glad to get rid of one.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

so if i look at where they keep dwarf frogs there could be baby lawed's in there...awesome, is there any physical sign between a dwarf frog and an african lawed frog?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

This might help:
Clawed Frogs and Dwarf Frogs


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

ok cool im gonna go to petsmart and look for a clawed frog in with dwarfs...awesome there so cheap like $3


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

just remember a baby one is likely to get eaten by a full grown one.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

yes, he will be in the 5 till i think he wont get eaten


----------



## mike 1980 (Apr 9, 2011)

plecosrawesome said:


> so if i look at where they keep dwarf frogs there could be baby lawed's in there...awesome, is there any physical sign between a dwarf frog and an african lawed frog?




ADF's have webbed front and rear claws. Clawed frogs only have webbing in the back. That's the easiest way I've found, but there are also other ways.


----------

